# Jason Wu Fall 2011 Collection at Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week in New York 12.02.2011 x 258



## Q (23 Sep. 2011)

​


----------



## koftus89 (24 Sep. 2012)

die trauernde witwe im transparent look. sehr schön. danke.


----------

